

Ask YC: How to find a news. Hackers News or Slackers News. - jlopez

I'm looking for the latest Warren Buffet news published in Hacker News but I don't know how to find it without wasting my time. I know this site is for hackers but looks like is for slacker because we are wasting time here for no reason.<p>BTW: looking for -site:news.ycombinator.com warren buffet- at Google does not work.
======
iamwil
try <http://www.searchyc.com>

That's what I usually use. It's just one of those things that's passed on
here, like oral tradition, rather than something written down in the
guidelines of the official hacker news page.

Others are like, talking about what constitutes hacker news, and telling
people not to complain about being downmodded.

~~~
jlopez
Thanks, I tried but no luck and not very user friendly even though is a nice
work.

~~~
qhoxie
I disagree. searchyc has always been easy to use and gives good results.

------
known
You may want to try Google "Advanced Search"

[http://www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a...](http://www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-
US%3Aofficial&q=%22warren+buffett%22+site%3Anews.ycombinator.com&as_qdr=w&btnG=Search&meta=)

~~~
jlopez
no luck.

------
gojomo
(1) 'Buffett' has two 't's

(2) Still, either [site:news.ycombinator.com Warren Buffet] or
[site:news.ycombinator.com Warren Buffett] returns 90-180 results for me from
Google. Is there a specific recent result you're expecting that it's missing?
If so, that's Google's limitation.

(3) There's also searchyc.com to try; it returns 157 results for [Warren
Buffet] and 86 results for [Warren Buffett].

~~~
jlopez
(1) My mistake but google should know it.

(2) Yes, it was about buying a company, the first search result in Google gave
me a comment with a possible answer but its not the one that I was looking
for, I linked to the top parent while in Hacker News but is not the one
either. So it's not what I'm looking for.

(3) I can try to go to searchyc.com but still a waste of time.

------
jraines
You could also setup a Yahoo! Pipe for it and then subscribe to the RSS feed
of the pipe.

This way you could stay on top of any Warren Buffett HN without having to
search for it post hoc.

------
vaksel
why would you look for warren buffet news on a site like YC?

~~~
jlopez
At the beggining YC was for startups and I think that the words of Warren
Buffett could be useful for entreperneurs and/or startup founders.

